# My 1951 Phantom



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 13, 2021)

I picked this bike up a couple of months ago and have been working on it slowly. Made some big moves this weekend. I built the wheels this weekend period correct ND hubs front and back, center stamp S-2 , salvaged spokes and a set of vintage WW.  I added the  Persons reflector it is older then the bike but if fits it quite well. I had a misstep with the front fender the chrome one I got was for a later bike so I cleaned up the one that came on it. I'm now waiting for my crank and sprocket to show up so I can give it a spin. I Fred Flintstoned it up and down the street this morning and it rolls so nice and smooth. I'm so psyched to have this in my collection, it kind of fell into my lap and I could not be happier.


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 13, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I picked this bike up a couple of months ago and have been working on it slowly. Made some big moves this weekend. I built the wheels this weekend period correct ND hubs front and back, center stamp S-2 , salvaged spokes and a set of vintage WW.  I added the  Persons reflector it is older then the bike but if fits it quite well. I had a misstep with the front fender the chrome one I got was for a later bike so I cleaned up the one that came on it. I'm now waiting for my crank and sprocket to show up so I can give it a spin. I Fred Flintstoned it up and down the street this morning and it rolls so nice and smooth. I'm so psyched to have this in my collection, it kind of fell into my lap and I could not be happier.
> 
> View attachment 1526800
> 
> ...



Congrats! 😎


----------



## tacochris (Dec 13, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I picked this bike up a couple of months ago and have been working on it slowly. Made some big moves this weekend. I built the wheels this weekend period correct ND hubs front and back, center stamp S-2 , salvaged spokes and a set of vintage WW.  I added the  Persons reflector it is older then the bike but if fits it quite well. I had a misstep with the front fender the chrome one I got was for a later bike so I cleaned up the one that came on it. I'm now waiting for my crank and sprocket to show up so I can give it a spin. I Fred Flintstoned it up and down the street this morning and it rolls so nice and smooth. I'm so psyched to have this in my collection, it kind of fell into my lap and I could not be happier.
> 
> View attachment 1526800
> 
> ...



Be real dang careful because this is a gateway ballooner!  I used to have friends, and now I still have friends but I have a bunch of balloon bikes too!


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 15, 2021)

Congratulations every bicycle collector needs a black phantom in there collection , they are one of the most iconic bikes of all time , i have had quite a few of them over the years , here are a few of mine !!!!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 15, 2021)

I got the crank,sprocket and pedals on and  took it for a ride last night and again this morning. I will get the rack on eventually and maybe the correct front fender but neither is keeping me from loving on this one. I have a few other balloon bikes but this is the only one that I'm running true 30/35 lbs. balloon tires. What a smooth and living room couch feel to them,  really glad I stuck with them on this bike.  Only a decade or so older then most of my middleweights but a world apart. Just about 5 more Phantom's to go to catch @tacochris hahaha


----------



## tacochris (Dec 15, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I got the crank,sprocket and pedals on and  took it for a ride last night and again this morning. I will get the rack on eventually and maybe the correct front fender but neither is keeping me from loving on this one. I have a few other balloon bikes but this is the only one that I'm running true 30/35 lbs. balloon tires. What a smooth and living room couch feel to them,  really glad I stuck with them on this bike.  Only a decade or so older then most of my middleweights but a world apart. Just about 5 more Phantom's to go to catch @tacochris hahaha
> 
> View attachment 1527755
> 
> View attachment 1527756



That bike has a perfect patina to it!  Just enough "used look to it but not overly destroyed.  Keep chipping away at it and making it yours and keep loving it because they really are wonderful riders and they look awesome too!  haha  
I dont just collect em because I like em, I collect em cause they ride SO nice!


----------



## mrg (Dec 15, 2021)

Great project, everyone's got to have at least one Phantom!, sold all mine but missed the red one I sold yrs ago so had to get this a while back, a 51!


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 15, 2021)

You just got to have One! (1950 with some 1990’s until I can find the  rest)










I added a manual 2-speed Bendex, because I’m 2 years older than my bike!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 15, 2021)

tacochris said:


> That bike has a perfect patina to it!  Just enough "used look to it but not overly destroyed.  Keep chipping away at it and making it yours and keep loving it because they really are wonderful riders and they look awesome too!  haha
> I dont just collect em because I like em, I collect em cause they ride SO nice!




While we're on the subject, how far gone is too far gone? Lol


----------



## tacochris (Dec 15, 2021)

WillWork4Parts said:


> While we're on the subject, how far gone is too far gone? Lol
> View attachment 1527941View attachment 1527942



Wow man that thing is absolutely perfect the way it is!!  I would rock that all day long no issue and never change it.
I pray it never gets restored....bikes like that become the jewels of my collection


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 15, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Wow man that thing is absolutely perfect the way it is!!  I would rock that all day long no issue and never change it.
> I pray it never gets restored....bikes like that become the jewels of my collection



I've got the half rotted tail light, just wish I could come up with a half rotted tank again! Tail light is a bit delicate though....And a bit of a safety hazard at the moment too. Ha


----------



## tacochris (Dec 15, 2021)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I've got the half rotted tail light, just wish I could come up with a half rotted tank again! Tail light is a bit delicate though....And a bit of a safety hazard at the moment too. Ha



haha I like to call that "character" my friend.  Finding even a rotted tank these days can be a chore but not impossible.  I found one on ebay with a finger size rust hole in the top for like 60 bucks randomly one day.  
If you ever decide to move that bike, pop in and see what Im doing before you do.  haha


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 15, 2021)

WillWork4Parts said:


> While we're on the subject, how far gone is too far gone? Lol
> View attachment 1527941View attachment 1527942



Hahaha too far gone. If there is one thing I have learned from people on this site is that is never really true. Killer bike


----------



## tacochris (Dec 15, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Hahaha too far gone. If there is one thing I have learned from people on this site is that is never really true. Killer bike



Dont make me post pictures of my Cycle Truck.  Nothing is too far gone for someone who can weld....Lol


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 15, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Wow man that thing is absolutely perfect the way it is!!  I would rock that all day long no issue and never change it.
> I pray it never gets restored....bikes like that become the jewels of my collection



Is that a blue Corvette in the lineup?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 15, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Is that a blue Corvette in the lineup?



Yessir, bought it as a "59" but the more I look at it, some things have been changed. It's made for one heck of a rider though, you can tell it's been well used. Manual 2 speed Bendix was the selling point for me, and that flashy 50s style still turns heads!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 15, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Congratulations every bicycle collector needs a black phantom in there collection , they are one of the most iconic bikes of all time , i have had quite a few of them over the years , here are a few of mine !!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1527662
> 
> ...



I fully agree 👍 My 52 Black Phantom, I found a few years back, just up the street from my house. Picked it up from the original owner's son just like it is. Haven't touched it yet. Collecting up some part to replace the homemade seat post & the cycle truck bars. Found a great tail light that looks like it could've been on there from new.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 15, 2021)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Yessir, bought it as a "59" but the more I look at it, some things have been changed. It's made for one heck of a rider though, you can tell it's been well used. Manual 2 speed Bendix was the selling point for me, and that flashy 50s style still turns heads!



I have the same blue '59 mine is a 3 speed, I love that color


----------



## Monarkman (Dec 16, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Be real dang careful because this is a gateway ballooner!  I used to have friends, and now I still have friends but I have a bunch of balloon bikes too!



Lol!  Never truer words written! Long live the gateway Ballooners!🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## tacochris (Dec 16, 2021)

Monarkman said:


> Lol!  Never truer words written! Long live the gateway Ballooners!🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸



Lol!  Amen!  Once you ride one, one more will almost feel necessary.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2021)

tacochris said:


> That bike has a perfect patina to it!  Just enough "used look to it but not overly destroyed.  Keep chipping away at it and making it yours and keep loving it because they really are wonderful riders and they look awesome too!  haha
> I dont just collect em because I like em, I collect em cause they ride SO nice!



I’ve probably owned at least a dozen Phantoms and still have these. The very first classic bike I ever bought was my green ‘56 Phantom. A gateway drug for sure! V/r Shawn


----------



## tacochris (Dec 16, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I’ve probably owned at least a dozen Phantoms and still have these. The very first classic bike I ever bought was my green ‘56 Phantom. A gateway drug for sure! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1528503



Geez man.  Lol
I have 3 black phantoms, a green one and a red one and EVEN THEN i still want to find a pre-55 (52 tooth) red phantom.  Haha
Thats a pretty decent example of the sickness.

AND...whether or not they truly exist, lets not even get into the polarizing “unicorn” blue phantom.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 28, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Geez man.  Lol
> I have 3 black phantoms, a green one and a red one and EVEN THEN i still want to find a pre-55 (52 tooth) red phantom.  Haha
> Thats a pretty decent example of the sickness.
> 
> AND...whether or not they truly exist, lets not even get into the polarizing “unicorn” blue phantom.



Alright Chris I have an original "poor condition" Imo, not as bad as some I just looked on this post and this is right in your wheelhouse Chris.
 Anyway,1949 RED PHANTOM BFG badged & all intact. I don't believe it's ever even been apart. Just the way you want them. I will "sell" but not by a long shot give it away. Are you drooling to see it yet?  🤩
Shipping would be a killer as I'm in upstate NY.  If you're seriously interested, PM me your direct email and we'll talk.  Tommy


----------



## tacochris (Dec 28, 2021)

Hoagie57 said:


> Alright Chris I have an original "poor condition" Imo, not as bad as some I just looked on this post and this is right in your wheelhouse Chris.
> Anyway,1949 RED PHANTOM BFG badged & all intact. I don't believe it's ever even been apart. Just the way you want them. I will "sell" but not by a long shot give it away. Are you drooling to see it yet?  🤩
> Shipping would be a killer as I'm in upstate NY.  If you're seriously interested, PM me your direct email and we'll talk.  Tommy



Well ya got my attention!  Lol


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 28, 2021)

@Hoagie57  I'm right up the road no shipping


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 28, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @Hoagie57  I'm right up the road no shipping



You can ride it home then  🚴‍♂️  pm me will talk


----------



## tacochris (Dec 28, 2021)

Hoagie57 said:


> You can ride it home then  🚴‍♂️  pm me will talk



Im not gonna battle anyone for anything...so just let me know if you guys are working something out instead.
I messaged you my email but im not competing with someone else for anything...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 28, 2021)

I have seen you, even with your  bad back I don't think in my best interest to battle anyone. 6' 1" 170 lbs. More of a lover / talker hahahaha


----------



## tacochris (Dec 28, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have seen you, even with your  bad back I don't think in my best interest to battle anyone. 6' 1" 170 lbs. More of a lover / talker hahahaha



Lol...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 5, 2022)

I got a chance to put the rack and correct fender and light on my bike today even got to ride it around a bit. All that work to get the new front fender and now it makes the rear look not so nice, guess I need an upgrade haha I think not. I could have peddled away the whole day on this one but too much too do. I'm still a few items away from complete but as always it is not stopping me from loving this bike.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Mar 5, 2022)

I LIKE THE NEW FRONT FENDER BUT LIGHT HOUSING SHOULD BE BLACK!  NOT RED WTF

SO ARE WE GOING TO TRADE ? $500 & PHANTOM FOR TERRA COTTA AHHHH SOMETHING TO MULL OVER 🤩


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 5, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I got a chance to put the rack and correct fender and light on my bike today even got to ride it around a bit. All that work to get the new front fender and now it makes the rear look not so nice, guess I need an upgrade haha I think not. I could have peddled away the whole day on this one but too much too do. I'm still a few items away from complete but as always it is not stopping me from loving this bike.




Looks like you found a frame for that seat too...?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 5, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Looks like you found a frame for that seat too...?



Haha no  not yet that is an all together different seat


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 5, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> I LIKE THE NEW FRONT FENDER BUT LIGHT HOUSING SHOULD BE BLACK!  NOT RED WTF
> 
> SO ARE WE GOING TO TRADE ? $500 & PHANTOM FOR TERRA COTTA AHHHH SOMETHING TO MULL OVER 🤩



Your a pusher!


----------

